# Gecko + Stepper Is Step Active Low?



## timbertoes (Apr 26, 2015)

In Mach 3 with a Gecko540,
I cannot tell any difference, when the "step" is active low or not.  Direction makes a difference.
4 wire nema 23 motor.

Should step be active low ?

Was also trying to find out why, one (and only one) motor (out of 4) would sometimes "idle" with 600mA of current. And get HOT!  Voltage is 24v. Also saw this at 28v. 
While other wise it would be 300-ish mA, and stay cool.   Tried different ports on the Gecko. 
Wonder if it could be cause by some type of power  spike or noise at power turn on.  It is the longest cable. 
Power supply is a variable type, and is a switcher.  30v 5A spec.


----------



## timbertoes (Apr 29, 2015)

I guess no one here actually knows much about cnc motor and such.

however the answer from gecko  is active high.


----------



## Boswell (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for finding and sharing the answer. I guess we will all be at least a little bit more knowledgeable about cnc motors and such now.


----------

